# Weak-hearted don't play.....



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

http://members.thai.net/sinthai/room.htm

Click on different items for........and move on to other rooms. Don't play if you are easily offended or scared. Diapers not included


----------



## david lim (Mar 30, 2004)

mommy....


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

AGGHHHHH!!!!







That was freak'n CREEPY!!!


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

LOL... funny ****..


----------



## Dewmazz (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I just wet myself...


----------

